# replacing timing belt mk2 8valve



## dubbin mk2 (Jan 31, 2012)

im replacing all the belts on my mk2 and i figured i would do a timing belt wile im at it.
How long should it take?My car is clean only has 74k orignal miles most bolts so far have not been frozen up so i figured it should come apart easy i just have never done one befor any info would help thanks:beer:


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

for a newb, maybe an hour.


----------



## Doolz (Jun 13, 2012)

I changed all my stem seals and my timing belt not long ago. I've never done something like this before, so it was fun... I found this video that helped me a lot. Taking off the belt isn't hard at all. Its timing the engine after your done is what took me a few tries and I still have questions, if I did it right or not. 

If your a tooth off it won't start, or run sluggish with no power...But check out these links for steps. Good LUCK! 

This guy is rebuilding his 92 MK2 8V, lots of cool videos on everything, but in this video he's trying to time the engine 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV8sCkQeO1k

Here is more pics of areas that you need to pay attention to...
http://www.clubgti.com/showthread.php?195279-Mk2-golf-1-6-EZ-static-timing-setup


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

there is a good tip on replacing the belt without putting the car into tdc too


if you before you remove the belt mark it (two dots on the pulleys, and one on the tooth belt) then you can transfer the dots to the new belt..

then mount new belt, tighten, and check the timing with a timing gun


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

Give yourself an afternoon at least. Most people have trouble timing it again. To make it easier on yourself - line up all the marks like the books say then immediately check the dizzy position. It must have the rotor point at the number 1 lead. if not pull and re-install the dizzy, then do your ignition timing. Not checking the distributor is the number one source of "i changed the belt and it won't start" threads.


----------



## Mk2 jetter guy (Feb 9, 2015)

*Timing mk2 Jetta 8 valve*

Hey guys I really need help timing my Jetta, I did a head gasket and the timing belt it off so could someone please help me thank you


----------

